# My Birthday Prezzie arrived today



## Inkslinger (Nov 3, 2007)

2 Cornish Rex 5 months old, Kalizma The Party Boy and Kalizma The Party Girl are their Pedigree names pet names down to short list but not decided yet.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 3, 2007)

Awww they are sooo cute  i just showed them to my daughter and she wants one now lol


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 3, 2007)

Their fur feels like crushed velvet


----------



## channi (Nov 3, 2007)

they remind me of the court big wigs cuter though lol


----------



## sassy (Nov 3, 2007)

which is which inkslinger??

boy or girl with the white on nose??

freaky lookin kitties  how much did they set you back??


----------



## bitey (Nov 3, 2007)

wierd looking kitties !


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 3, 2007)

They are good looking cats. Love the second pic.
I too would like to know what they are worth.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 3, 2007)

Absoutely gorgeous, cant go past the rexes for a unique cat, ill be getting a devon next year 

As for price, id be guessing around $800 each? lol


----------



## mertle (Nov 3, 2007)

AWWW they are cuties!! lovely birthday pressie!!!


----------



## centralian11 (Nov 3, 2007)

We had cornish rex for many years and still have 1 old pensioner girl . The bi colour colourpoints are beautiful . You will have many years fun with them . 
The cornish are a perfect cat for asmatics as they do not shed like other cats and they only have down and awn hairs but no guard hairs as other cats do . devons on the other hand do have down hairs to a limited degree ,
. 
A interesting point although both devons and cornish have curly coats when mated together they only produce straight haired kittens as their curls are caused by different genes .
Barry


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 3, 2007)

wow cool never seen cats like that


----------



## mertle (Nov 4, 2007)

Just another question? do they sound like a Siamese when meowing??

We have 2 Siamese and I just love it when they "talk" to us!


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 4, 2007)

mertle said:


> Just another question? do they sound like a Siamese when meowing??
> 
> We have 2 Siamese and I just love it when they "talk" to us!



They certainly do sound similar years ago I had siamese


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 4, 2007)

VixenBabe said:


> Absoutely gorgeous, cant go past the rexes for a unique cat, ill be getting a devon next year
> 
> As for price, id be guessing around $800 each? lol



Why Devon? just curious I prefer the Cornish more oriental head, as to price you are not far off the mark.

The girl has the white blaze on her face


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 4, 2007)

they are so cute! lol
i just want to pick one up and sqeeze it!

and barry, very interesting about the cross breeding outcome 

: )


----------



## GraftonChic (Nov 4, 2007)

*Me too*

They are beautiful. I have 2 Devon Rex, 1 being a chocolate Mink that I showed as a baby.
They are the most loyal cats, and they feel like pure velvet to stroke and dont make my animal allergy flare up...Even better


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 4, 2007)

Whisper2 said:


> they are so cute! lol
> i just want to pick one up and sqeeze it!
> 
> and barry, very interesting about the cross breeding outcome
> ...




As with sphynx cats you also have to outcross to retain the coats


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 4, 2007)

Love the Rex breeds. Lucky lucky you. They are just gorgeous.


----------



## Hetty (Nov 4, 2007)

What strange looking cats!

Does anyone know if the rex gene is like the one in rats? (and possibly other species?)


----------



## Vixen (Nov 4, 2007)

centralian11 said:


> We had cornish rex for many years and still have 1 old pensioner girl . The bi colour colourpoints are beautiful . You will have many years fun with them .
> The cornish are a perfect cat for asmatics as they do not shed like other cats and they only have down and awn hairs but no guard hairs as other cats do . devons on the other hand do have down hairs to a limited degree ,
> .
> A interesting point although both devons and cornish have curly coats when mated together they only produce straight haired kittens as their curls are caused by different genes .
> Barry


 
For some people it isnt actually the hairs that cause allergies, its the bacteria from the cats saliva on their hairs since they lick themselves. Its very interesting though, I remember reading an article about how some cats only develop this certain bacteria when they hit around 5 or 6 years old, and strange enough thats when I started being slightly allergic to my cat ajae, hes just over 5 now I think, and I never ever used to be allergic to him when he was younger, or any other young cats.


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 4, 2007)

thenothing said:


> What strange looking cats!
> 
> Does anyone know if the rex gene is like the one in rats? (and possibly other species?)



It is actually 2 genes rex1 and rex 2 which are recessive genes, and the mutation turns up in other animals such as rabbits mice and horses wild and domestic.


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 4, 2007)

GraftonChic said:


> They are beautiful. I have 2 Devon Rex, 1 being a chocolate Mink that I showed as a baby.
> They are the most loyal cats, and they feel like pure velvet to stroke and dont make my animal allergy flare up...Even better



Pics please


----------



## Vixen (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes pics  Absolutely love the chocolate minks


----------



## Hetty (Nov 4, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> It is actually 2 genes rex1 and rex 2 which are recessive genes, and the mutation turns up in other animals such as rabbits mice and horses wild and domestic.



The rex gene in rats and mice is dominant.

Are you saying the rex1 and rex2 thing is for cats?


----------



## bigi (Nov 4, 2007)

those pics are freaken me out man


----------



## centralian11 (Nov 5, 2007)

The REX gene in cats is recessive so it is a different gene in Devon and Cornish . I do not have knowledge of the gene in Selkirk rex cats as they were not in Australia when i was breeding Cornish Rex cats. A Cornish rex when mated to a domestic shorthair will only produce straight hair kittens all carrying the rex gene .
Barry


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 5, 2007)

What an expensive meal!


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations, uh, I guess. No offense, but they are the freakiest looking things I've ever seen. :shock:

Maybe its just me... :lol:


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 5, 2007)

that second one ill have to admit actually has a tiny (i mean tiny lol) bit of cuteness!  if your hearing that from me then you know you got cute cats


----------



## koubee (Nov 5, 2007)

theyre stunning, very very cute!

Happy Birthday Inkslinger. (for whenever it is)


----------



## scorps (Nov 10, 2007)

omg what are they hahahaha


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 11, 2007)

scorps said:


> omg what are they hahahaha



Cornish Rex Cats


----------



## Khagan (Nov 11, 2007)

Are they supposed to look like they just got back from the hair dressers with a fresh perm? XD


----------



## Naxx (Nov 11, 2007)

jebus these are weird as looking, they look like they are cashmere or something and some sorta cross between a dog and a cat with a huge head lol. give me a lil fuzzy fluffy mungrul of a cat for 40 bux any day


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 12, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Are they supposed to look like they just got back from the hair dressers with a fresh perm? XD




Yep they sure are supposed to look like that


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2007)

awww da poor PUS.SY (jezuz!!) cats...have they been caught in a fire?


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 12, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> awww da poor PUS.SY (jezuz!!) cats...have they been caught in a fire?


----------

